# TO30 motor serial number



## T-Rex (Jul 13, 2019)

im new here, just picked up a TO30 someone switched the dash with a TO20 i think because the air filter intake isnt there or the key switch. The motor tag reads Z129-377794. Took a little bit to get all the gunk off so i could read it... Along the right side under the rivet going down it reads SPEC. 14. Not sure that has any relevance or not.
After looking at the one graph im thinking its a 1954 manufacture date but looking for confirmation..


----------

